# Marko's Emersed (No-Longer-)Outdoors Setup -- Bucephalandra Flower (8/24/13)



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

What's the plant list so far?


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Marko....need to know what you are growing and the current conditions you have before we can recommend anything!  How much sun does it get, what are the temps, and so on!


----------



## Zefrik (Oct 23, 2011)

Lol. I just tried an outdoor setup and all my plants died. Burnt to a crisp. Live and learn. More like kill plants and learn. Ahhhhhg.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

Kehy said:


> What's the plant list so far?





crazydaz said:


> Marko....need to know what you are growing and the current conditions you have before we can recommend anything!  How much sun does it get, what are the temps, and so on!


excellent point(s).
species so far:
mystery plant (one in the top left of the first pic)
p. helferi
h. tiger
l. sessiliflora
e. belem
m. pteporus trident
u. graminifolia
r. fluitans
xmas moss
c. wendtii brown
c. parva
c. spiralis

receiving bright shade, temps are NJ temps (will vary from 75-100 over the course of the summer), i have not ever misted yet, and nothing is drying out, though the crypts were just planted today.
i tried moving the first setup into the sun for a few hours (to slowly acclimate the plants to sun so they could be grown there where they should grow faster), but when i came back they were yellow and dead. the e. belem grew back from the roots though, and the hygro, riccia, and moss grew back from i dont know what. i guess little bits survived and regenerated.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

You could use a screen to provide some shading, but I would not leave this out in the sun in 100F weather!! It'll melt everything in there, even if there is water in there....think "soup"!

I would take somewhere a little more temperature controlled, for starters. A clear aquarium would be ideal, in terms of lighting, but what you have it in should be fine. Bright light with warm temps, but nothing too extreme!! Keep it moist. Boom, your done.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

ok, sounds good. 
temps over 95, and ill move it in the house for the day.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

mystery plant (anyone know what it is?):









p. helferi:









h. tiger:









l. sessiliflora:









xmas moss:









u. graminifolia:









recovering e. belem:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

everything is growing nicely so far. here are some pics of the progress.


setup 1:









mystery stem:









h. tiger:









new shoots on p. helferi:









r. fluitans:









moss:









setup 2:









new leaf on a. petite:









new leaf on c. wendtii brown:









my first bruce - b. sanggua:









new leaf on c. spiralis:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

update pics:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

my bruce is opening its first new leaf!

updated species list
p. helferi
h. tiger
l. sessiliflora
e. belem
m. pteporus trident
u. graminifolia
r. fluitans
xmas moss
c. wendtii brown
c. parva
c. spiralis
b. sanggua
r. mexicana
r. green
g. elitinoides 
h. glomeratus
p. kawegaounum 
d. diandra

updated pics:


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Nice collection of plants you have there Marko!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Very nice indeed!
Which variation of _Rotala mexicana_ are you growing?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks. 
the r. mexicana is var. goias. 
the r. mexicana, r. green, d. diandra, h. glomeratus, g. elatinoides, and p. kawegaeunum are recent additions (just added saturday), but are already showing signs of growth. the glosso and r. mexicana particularly.
i also have m. pteporus "threadleaf" (not needleleaf, threadleaf); id never even heard of it before, but when i saw the pic, i had to have it; and lileopsis mini on the way.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Very nice. You have a good collection of plants. Sending a PM your way.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

What a great thread..

have you tried putting the p. helferi in an aquarium yet? do you think it will transition well?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

hedge_fund said:


> What a great thread..
> 
> have you tried putting the p. helferi in an aquarium yet? do you think it will transition well?


sorry didnt notice your post.

nope. i will try it in sept.
i think it SHOULD. it transitions very easily into emmersed growth, so im hoping it will transition back equally well.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the h. tiger and nelsonia sp. are trying to take over. did a massive hack job on them, and will make a trade thread in the sns with the cuttings.
here are pics:

before trim:









cuttings:

















after:









c. wendtii brown has grown so much:









the c. parva arent doing bad either:









bruce is growing another new leaf:









a. petite is growing:









and forming new growth points:









p. kawagoeanum transitioned very quickly, and is now growing great:









d. diandra has transitioned, and will now start growing (hopefully):









same with r. goais:









and l. mini:









here is the older setup:









and here is the new growth on the p. helferi after i trimmed the tops:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

another update:


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

Very, very cool man!


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 19, 2012)

I have really enjoyed the pictures of your emersed grow. 

Is the a. petite growing in the potting soil or did you just place it on top of the soil? I have mine tied to a piece of lave rock, which I inserted into the potting soil in my emersed grow. 

Also are you fertilizing with anything, and do you change the water out?


----------



## Marconis (Nov 8, 2010)

Beautiful collection of plants. Really makes me want to try my hand at a little emersed setup.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

sorry i never responded guys. 

Kiran: thanks bro.

Chris: thank you. 
the anubias was planted into the soil. had some nice long roots already when i went to plant it, so i figured why not stick them in. the bruce however was simply pressed ontop as its longest root was maybe .5"
ill occasionally squirt a little miracle grow fertilizer in there. i dont think they really need it at this point.
no WCs, as im not really adding any water and hardly fertilizing. WCs are to keep salts from accumulating, but since im not adding any, no need to remove any.

Marconis: thanks.


ok, so this whole setup has been moved indoors. for the past week its been sitting inside with a 32w PC bulb over it. since i dont have a spare timer, ive been leaving the bulb on 24/7 and am loving the results. the persicaria is particularly happy with it, and everything else is growing better than before (it was outside, but in shade outside). hopefully this will convince the lileopsis mini to go back to growing mini. right now its leaves are taller than l. mauritiana, but i understand that the lileopsis all grow taller emersed than subersed.
pics:


----------



## Gafi (Aug 5, 2011)

how are you not getting algae/mold issues with the water that is sitting in each of the pots?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

Gafi said:


> how are you not getting algae/mold issues with the water that is sitting in each of the pots?


not sure what the ecological or biochemical explanation is, but i kept bog plants before, including flytraps, which like to be in waterlogged soil (thats essentially what is going on here), and it never molded or algaefied.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

added a small clipping of an aluminum plant today:









and i notice that my m. pteporus trident reproduced sexually, and some kind of moss is springing up. take a look:


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

great collection!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

think its a little overgrown:









so i gave it a trim. got a bunch of the plants from here for sale. and others just replanted so i build up more of them. here are some highlight photos post trim:

c. wendtii brown:









l. vietnam mini:









thought this was where my r. colorata was, but no longer sure:









s. repens:









h. lorentziana:









my bruce has come a long way:









my hygro and p. helferi:









l. mini:









another hygro:


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Nicely done Marko! Anything close to sending out any flowers? 

I would agree: time to trim and sell, pal!!  The buce probably doesn't mind the shade, though!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks.
yeah, the p. kawegoeanum is constantly blooming. there is a pic in a past update of the flowers.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

What happened to the Aluminum plant cutting? Rotted? Still there?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

still there, no change.
i have 2 of these tubs.  only showed pics of one. the other i didnt mess with so no pics. its in that one i have the aluminum plant.
but its a cutting i took from the one in my 10 gal sorority. its growing up against the light there, its too big. im thinking about trying to get a 20gal extra high (same footprint as a 10, but 2x as tall) and making switching everything into there an making it a riparium. but not for a few months.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

took a pic of the n. crassicaulis before cutting it in half and replanting the top. its absolutely stunning. i love it.
while doing that i also notice my n. pedicellata golden, so i snapped a photo of that too.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i have a journal for these on plantedtank, but i figured why not add one here? so here goes.
one of them needs a trim really bad:









here are post-trim pics of my 2 tubs:

















e. parkeri flower:









h. japan flower:









p. kawagoeanum flower:









l. 'mini':









h. verticillata:









n. pedicellata golden:









n. crassicaulis:

















e. parkeri:









p. helferi:









mini fissidens:









c. hudoroi:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

my c. wendtii brown flowered (actually 2 of them did simultaneously)! i know that this is a common crypt, but its my first crypt flower, and im pretty excited. yesterday i would say im not really a crypt guy, and that i just use them for accents here and there; but now im really rethinking that approach, and may make a crypt tank in a year or so.

crypt flower:









































and here is a shot of my bruce sanggua - its really grown









and of a p. sao paulo flower:


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Those Erio flowers just have always looked so "Dr. Seuss" or alien-looking to me. So bizarre to me!

Nice job with the crypts Marko! You wanna be very, very careful with that crypt bug! Look what it's done to me. Lol! They are a fun plant for me because they have such interesting growth patterns. They have helped to make the hobby more enjoyable again for me at least!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i think they are really cool.
surprisingly tall though, since its an emersed plant, it doesnt need to reach above the water, but it just grew a huge spike anyway. and the spike kept elongating even after the flower bloomed. i have a few teeny tiny bugs that have found there way in and probably live off of decaying plant matter. im wondering if maybe some of the flowers will get pollinated. really would depend on whether or not e. parkeri will accept its own genetic material as a pollen source (i know some plants require a different individual of the same species, and cannot pollinate its own flowers). same goes for the crypts.

yeah, but then im constrained with room, so it cant really get all that bad (i hope). now im anxiously staring at my itsy bisty c. hudoroi, which is as a whole plant smaller than my thumbnail (did grow 1 leaf so far though, ha).


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice little plant specimen shots!

That _Eriocaulon_ flower is cool. We have native _Eriocaulon_ species here in Wisconsin--has anybody tried growing them?--and I see those small picushion flowers on them.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

wow thats some great growth. Did you manage to grow lots of the pennywort? I'd love to buy any you may have for sale.


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Did you ever figure out what the "mystery stem" is? It looks a bit like basal to me. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

it was IDed as a nelsonia sp.
it grows too fast though, isnt all that pretty, and nobody wants too buy it. so i trim all the time and hold onto the clippings til they rot and then throw them away. so i will probably get rid of it soon.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

my b. sanggua is about to flower:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's awesome!


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

very nice setups!
and congrat on the flowering buce!!!

I might of missed it, but they are just potted in regular potting soil? And no fertz?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thanks guys.
im hoping the flower opens up soon.

yup. they are all in miracle grow (various kinds, depending what i had at the time, so far ive used regular, organic, cactus and citrus, and orchid). no regular fertz. every month or two i squirt some miracle grow liquid fertilizer into the water between the pots when i top off.


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

@[email protected] said:


> thanks guys.
> im hoping the flower opens up soon.
> 
> yup. they are all in miracle grow (various kinds, depending what i had at the time, so far ive used regular, organic, cactus and citrus, and orchid). no regular fertz. every month or two i squirt some miracle grow liquid fertilizer into the water between the pots when i top off.


Have you noticed any different growth from different soils?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

cant say. i didnt keep track of which one i used for which plant. plus for most plants i only have 1 pot, so no control group. 
but i think the difference in terms on nutrients is negligible since the soil is water logged and been sitting the same pool of water leaching nutrients for months. 
the only really difference i suspect would be particle size. the orchid mix has large particles for drainage, and fine root plants might not like it as much, but the HC in it still grows very nice (this one i know has the orchid mix, since its so noticeable).


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

full update time.

left tub:


right tub:


p. sao paulo flower:


t. lotus blossom growing new stems:


p. helferi:


told it was c. spiralis, i am unsure. thoughts?


c. hudoroi:


a. frazeri is flowering:




h. verticillata:


p. cadierei (aluminum plant):


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

the hydrocotle looks amazing emersed!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

looks pretty similar to the submerged growth in my opinion.


----------



## l8nite (Aug 29, 2012)

*Marko's Emersed (No-Longer-)Outdoors Setup -- update 2/3/13*

Loved the pictures. I want to try a little emersed setup now!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

here is a pic of the open buce flower:


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That is so cool.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

thank you. 
i think its a very unique looking flower. and now that my ariods seem to be flowering left and right, im starting to think about trying to pollinate them.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the A. frazeri flower is open. and one of my stems is also flowering. i think its a ludwigia but i dont remember.


----------



## bassmjm (Jun 1, 2011)

Subscribed! There's a lot of slobber and drool all over my keyboard at the moment.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

the tubs are starting to run down slightly... they need new soil. theyll get it next month when im done with school.
but most of the species are still doing spectacular. the c. wendtii and a. frazeri are flowering again - the a. frazeri actually still has the old flower doing well and is sending up a second. and c. parkeri (one of the pots) is flowering too.


----------



## Trail_Mix (May 17, 2011)

It seems some of your Anubias and Crypts are over-growing their pots no? Do you plan on re-potting them in the future? I ask because mine are as well lol.


----------



## Trail_Mix (May 17, 2011)

And congrats on the flowers and spathes, that's always super exciting! If you do try and pollinate some Aroids, good luck to you, that would be awesome. I have a lot of respect for people who do that.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

repotted everything. the soil was old and gone inert, the pots overgrown, as trail mix pointed out. 

what i started with:

















what i got 6 hours later when done:

















harvested for my shrimp tank in the making:

















extras:









roots of var crypts and anubias, i only have room to sprout a third of these!


----------



## peachii (Jun 1, 2013)

Very interesting journal, thanks for sharing. I have been thinking about doing this as we get more and more species of plants for our tanks. Will continue to study and hopefully get it going soon.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Curious how the downoi did in the emersed setup, I didnt see it in the latest post so wondering if it survived, its one of my favorite plants and I might do an emersed setup for it so was wondering


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Nice work! I'm definitely subscribed to this thread! I'm currently expanding my emersed project! I hope mine grow as well as yours! 

Where do you keep your water level in relation to the surface of your substrate?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I gotta say that trident gametophyte is freakin sweet!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

peachii said:


> Very interesting journal, thanks for sharing. I have been thinking about doing this as we get more and more species of plants for our tanks. Will continue to study and hopefully get it going soon.


its very easy. i highly recommend it.



lamiskool said:


> Curious how the downoi did in the emersed setup, I didnt see it in the latest post so wondering if it survived, its one of my favorite plants and I might do an emersed setup for it so was wondering


it was doing great. but then the setup was neglected, and over time, the water evaporated, and while most condensed back, some did escape and there was no standing water around the pots when i redid the tubs. so many of the plants were suffering from dehydration, and there were only 2 small sprigs of p. helferi left, which i planted in my 20 long.



johnson18 said:


> Nice work! I'm definitely subscribed to this thread! I'm currently expanding my emersed project! I hope mine grow as well as yours!
> 
> Where do you keep your water level in relation to the surface of your substrate?


thank you.
i just did a massive trim on it (plants available in the SnS). didnt take before and after pics, but did notice 2 of my ludwigias flowering and took pics (will post later). the c. wendtii brown flowered again too, but the spathe was rotting - plus thats a common occurrence by now. 



CL said:


> I gotta say that trident gametophyte is freakin sweet!


thank you. not sure what became of it. either its one of the trident sporophytes in there, or it died.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

here are the most recent flowers - 
ludwigia palustris:









ludwigia sp red hybrid:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

my bucephalandra sp. caterine flowered. thats the second buce i got to flower - and their flowers look so awesome. here it is:


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

@[email protected] said:


> full update time.
> 
> t. lotus blossom growing new stems:



This is an excellent way to to propagate this plant.

You get many more side shoots.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

plantbrain said:


> This is an excellent way to to propagate this plant.
> 
> You get many more side shoots.


i noticed. my submersed stem would only give me a shoot a month or so, and grow very slow.
the emersed ones grow at twice the rate, and make clusters of sideshoots all along the stem.


----------



## newbieplanter (Jan 13, 2013)

@[email protected] said:


> i noticed. my submersed stem would only give me a shoot a month or so, and grow very slow.
> the emersed ones grow at twice the rate, and make clusters of sideshoots all along the stem.


If I do a set Updike this can I bother u with a bunch of questions? For now I only have u never change the water, and do u put ferts in the water?


----------



## jczz1232 (May 8, 2008)

Marko what you do during the winter time when you bring it indoors?


----------

